# Fitness Test



## shado_wolf (3 Feb 2003)

Now, I apoligize in advance.  I know this has probably come up many times on this board but my search did not really answer my questions.  I am working out (push ups, sit-ups and jogging), so that I‘ll meet the physical requirements.  I have the situps and pushups at the level required but the run is still a little tough for me.  I have been in retail for the last 7 years and have let my physical fitness slide.  I have a bit of a gut (not huge) and the run takes me about 18 min.  I walk some (probably too much) of it.  I don‘t REALLY push my self like I should.

A friend of mine who is a Cpl in the Reg Forces told me to just apply "that is what basic is for" as he says.

Another friend who used to be in said pretty much the same thing.  

I don‘t want to go apply and then screw up my application by not being fit enough.  I know they list what you should be able to do but......

Any advice?  Basically I want to apply now and get started.

Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## MPSHIELD (3 Feb 2003)

Well before i give my 2 bits I just want to tell you this is advise only (as your post ask for). I can tell you from being an instructor on a basic and other courses that it can make your life easier as far as the trg and physical aspect of things. More Physical training on your part will only make it better for you. The standards set out in the recruiting physical requirements are only the bare minimum. I stronlgy suggest for you to be able to do more then what the recruiting centre test provides as a minimum. On the other hand, I have seen people "out of shape" on the course pass the course. That is because they work up the Physical fitness level at basic. These people go through a heck of a hard time. Alot of pain and suffering (from PT of course)  So I guess i ended up not helping much by touching on both sides. It is again up to you. If you think you can pass the standards now then join...and between now and your basic trg (BMQ) keep up the physical activity. You really shouldn‘t stop doing fitness once you are BMQ qualified. Being in the army, no matter what trade you are you should keep up your physical activities. Hope that helped a little.

 
"The enemy advancess, we retreat; the enemy camps, we harass; the enemy tires, we attack; the enemy retreats, we persue." MAO


----------



## muskrat89 (4 Feb 2003)

From someone who has never found PT easy, even when (relatively speaking) "in-shape"....  I always found the drill, weapons, and academic stuff easy, but always struggled in PT. I realize that for many, it is the other way around, or degrees of both. I guess what I am saying is - doing whatever you can do to make the PT easier will only give you more energy to focus on the other stuff. If you‘re having a hard time with PT, and having a hard time with the other stuff, you have a hard road in front of you. Hope that made sense.


----------



## SpinDoc (4 Feb 2003)

Building on the two messages above, it really depends on the instructors, esp. the person leading PT.  There are basically two types of people who lead PT: gazelles and non-gazelles.  If your course officer runs marathons for the fun of it, the running will be challenging for almost everyone.  They might run the platoon to the ground because they can, or they might work the platoon up to it -- again, it all depends on what training method/style s/he subscribes to.  I haven‘t seen anything that says "Thou shalt run thy platoon into the ground for PT runs"...

You should worry more about getting yourself fit for the field portions of basic training than for PT in my opinion.  Practice running on uneven ground (i.e. grass) so your ankles are used to the idea, and also speed-walking with a load.  PT only lasts ~1 hour a day -- it‘s over pretty quick.


----------



## kurokaze (5 Feb 2003)

just my 2 cents.. I always had some difficulty
running as well.  And I found out that it was 
due to my breathing that was causing half of it
(form was the other).

Try this (if you‘re not already):
When you‘re breathing as you run, breathe 
through your diaphragm.  You should see your
stomach expanding (NOT your chest!).  

Breathe deep and slowly.. but most importantly..
develop a rythm so that your breathing is time
to your pace.  It helps alot.


----------



## shado_wolf (5 Feb 2003)

Thanks for the advice everyone.  Keep it coming.   

Especially Kurokaze, I am breathing in my chest when I run....  When you were refering to form how did you correct that?  Keep good posture (back straight)? or lean into the run?

I managed 15 minutes today so I am improving a little at a time.

Hopefully I‘ll be applying by the end of the month either way.


----------



## kurokaze (5 Feb 2003)

lets see.. keep in mind that I‘m no expert runner..  

I try to maintain a straight posture.  I have a 
tendency to lean forward slightly when I start
to tire.  It does help to spur you on, but you
become off balance.. so try to stay straight.

Head up, helps you breathe better I find.
You can look down occasionally to make sure
that your form is good.. and that you‘re not
going to trip over anything

In terms of arm pumping... I try not to move my
arms too much.. I find that it expends far too 
much energy.  I tend to keep it bent at roughly
90 degrees close to the body, slight movement
while running.

As for your legs/feet.. try to land on your heel
(don‘t overextend yourself though - when you land
your foot should almost be directly underneath
you) and roll off your foot.. kinda hard to 
explain.. in general try to mimic olympic marathon
runners, very little upper body movement.

Just keep this in mind.. the moment you find
that your form is starting to go to **** .. 
SLOW DOWN! maintaining proper form is 
paramount compared to speed and endurance, 
those two will come with time.  

I guess most importantly though, is to make sure
that you are comfortable.. you need to find your
own stride and rythm.   Invest in a good pair of
running shoes (I use Saucony trigons), wear comfy
loose clothing, keep your throat warm if you‘re
going to run outside (I say throat coz breathing
freezing cold air just plain sucks)

I hope this has helped.


----------



## Hetze (5 Feb 2003)

I‘m also sorry. I know this is probably on the iternet somwhere or maybe even on this site but i‘d like to know what your fitness lvl should be at before u go to camp. About how many pushups should u be able to do, how may situp, chinups, and how fare u should be able to run. I‘m only 12 but I‘m thinking about going in the army reserve when i get older. Thanks.


----------



## RD (5 Feb 2003)

I couldn‘t run that well about six months ago.  I would run a mile then I would be dead tired.
Now I can run regularly no problem at good pace.

Start slow, run at a slow pace.  Don‘t rush yourself.  Take all the time in the world.  Your goal should be 2 miles every other day for a week then add 2 miles per week. You‘ll eventually start to run faster.
Lean forward when you run so you don‘t create tension on your back and keep your arms at 90 degree angles and slight swing them across your chest when you run and breath according to your pace.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Illucigen (13 Feb 2003)

For Cardio:

DO NOT LOOK AT YOUR WATCH WHILE RUNNING.
Check it after.

Why? To max cardio training, and for it to BE cardio training, you need to be working within about 70-80% of your max heart rate, which is called your target zone.

Your max is 220-your age. 

You should be able to run and talk comfortably with someone beside you at the same time. Otherwise, you can buy a heart rate monitor from a sports store (about 100$). 

I also concur that being physically fit will make everthing easier. Period. For some reason, course instructors like to pick on this one area the most. That and inspections


----------



## Da_man (4 Nov 2003)

36 set-ups in 1 minute (19 required)
muscular strength: 101kg (the hand thing, 90 required)
And i completed stage 6 of the cardiorespiratory fitness test   BUT ONLY 12 PUSH-UPS!!  they were a lot harder than i thought... hands amost together.   i cant do over 30 normal ones. 
Do you think i can still get in the reserve?


----------



## Joel85 (4 Nov 2003)

no


----------



## Tpr.Orange (4 Nov 2003)

Every person trying to get into the army must complete the entire physical training....


that means if you dont do 19 pushups....you dont get in


----------



## McInnes (4 Nov 2003)

stage 6 eh. hmm, i didnt even know there was a stage 6. if its true you are insane. lol. stage 6 and only 12 pushups. hahaaaa, ha...
that would be crazy


----------



## jutes85 (4 Nov 2003)

Try going to the gym for a while before you go back for your physical. Bench-press is a very good excersise to increase your reps for push-ups.

Actually, the way they made me do the push-ups was much easier then the way i did them on my own. I must have increased my reps by at least 10 their way.


----------



## Da_man (4 Nov 2003)

oh well....  the training starts in feb...  Im losing time now  :crybaby:


----------



## Da_man (4 Nov 2003)

I will have to work hard...   but nothing will ever get in my way of joining the reserve this year.  Im going to train, and im going to eat this test i spit it out alive.


----------



## kurokaze (4 Nov 2003)

Did you mean stage 6 of the 20m shuttle run or the step test?


----------



## Da_man (4 Nov 2003)

step test


----------



## Bert (4 Nov 2003)

Hey Da_Man.  You said you could do 12 push-ups with your hands almost together.  The push-up in the fitness test is to have you hands below your shoulders.  You could probably do enough of the right method to pass.  To improve, do the standard bench press, the inclined bench press, the shoulder press, and the triceps (careful not to overtrain).


----------



## Gryphon (4 Nov 2003)

IMHO, just do pushups... do them when you wake up, and before you go to sleep.. then you‘ll be able to do the 19 in no time

as well, i suggest to do them practically hands together, that way you‘ll be able to do more, and be more ready for basic


----------



## chriscalow (5 Nov 2003)

on the jump courses they make you do them with your hands on your helmet, they are very hard at first but with practice your reps start to skyrocket very quickly,,, especially for the regular kinds.  I dont know if you have a helmet.. probably not, but improvise, use a basket ball or something and spread your feet a little over shoulder height, to stay stable. and your even give your body some indirect exercise.


----------



## GrahamD (5 Nov 2003)

> Hey Da_Man. You said you could do 12 push-ups with your hands almost together. The push-up in the fitness test is to have you hands below your shoulders.


Yes it claims that you can keep your hands under your shoulders during the test.....
  However, the guy running my fitness test also made me put my hands so close together that my thumbs could have touched if I stretched them out.
 I posted about this a while ago, I got 30 at the test.  I usually do 40+ with my hands under my shoulders, without difficulty, and without reaching true failure.  At the test, I was lucky to get 30, after that rep there was nothing left, absolutely nothing.  The hands almost touching method IS HARD.  Get ready for it if you have a fitness test looming.  Also I had to go down until my chest was on my hands and my chin was on the floor, so get ready for that too.

As for level 6, I thought the absolute max was 4.  I was tossed from the exercise at the end of #2 and told that it was average.  The fireman that was there (who was in amazing shape by the way) was tossed at the end of #3, plus his first set was really slow becasue he was over 29.  So I think you must be mistaken about reaching level #6.  Probably you mean level #3, and that is if you are a regular long distance runner, biker, or swimmer.


----------



## Da_man (5 Nov 2003)

it says stage 6 on my report    im no long distance runner.


----------



## Bert (5 Nov 2003)

GrahamD>
If the Tester made you do that style of push-up, then it differs from the standard test provided to applicants.  Its might be something to question.

I‘ve heard that those applying to Res infantry units, particularily MPs, are given the gears.

Its not a valid test in a sense because that style of push-up has a dependancy on the person‘s
physical structure, whether your hands pronate or supinate and the range of wrist motion.  30 of that style is good though.


----------



## chriscalow (5 Nov 2003)

he he mp‘s thats good.  how do they judge the levels on the step test.  I dont really know anything about it.  I‘ve looked everywhere but its the one thing i cant find.


----------



## AndrewD83 (5 Nov 2003)

Bert said -   _"I‘ve heard that those applying to Res infantry units, particularily MPs, are given the gears"_ 

Given the gears??  What does that mean?


----------



## combat_medic (5 Nov 2003)

Helmet pushups isolate different muscle groups than regular ones, and so would not be the best bet in trying to increase strength for regular pushups. One good exercise to build up your back and shoulder muscles is to sit on a bench or stationary chair, put your legs straight out on the floor in front of you, your hands gripping the edge of the bench, and lower your butt below the bench, until your arms are at about a 45 degree angle. Push yourself back up. Repeat this one a lot, any time you have 2 minutes to spare.

As for the step test, you walk up and down on a set of steps and they measure your blood pressure. It gets faster after each level. The only way to prepare for this one is simply to do a lot of cardiovascular PT (running, cycling etc.).


----------



## portcullisguy (13 Nov 2003)

The thing I realized this summer after doing many, many pushups on the three courses I have taken in the last year (BMQ, SQ and BIQ)... is that your arms do not necessarily have to be big to do push-ups, nor are they supposed to be.

Overall fitness is important, because if your arms are doing ALL the work, you aren‘t doing the pushups correctly.

My abs and back muscles were just as sore as my arms after doing pushups constantly.  In fact, several times we were just in the push up position, not moving, and that really takes a toll on the abs if they‘re weak.

My advice is to do a circuit of pushups, and sit ups, and push ups and sit ups, even changing the pacing (slowly, and quickly)... but do not overtrain as someone else mentioned.

Do different pushups and do them regularly, giving yourself days off to rest.

I‘ll be the first to admit I‘m hardly a big man, but after a while I was holding my own and keeping up with the pushups.

Oh, here‘s another one the para guys love:  try the 5th point of flight procedure.  Don‘t know what it is?  It‘s a sick and twisted move similar to a certain pilates position, with you on your back, legs straight and together, feet 6 inches off the ground, arms straight and fingers pointed, raised above your head, and your chin in your chest.  If you can hold that longer than a couple minutes, you‘ll have no problem on a BMQ.


----------



## Duotone81 (13 Nov 2003)

I have been working out for a few years now and what I‘ve noticed helped increase the number of clean pushups I can do is dips. Very effective in increasing upper body strength. This exercise strengthens not only your chest but your tri‘s (which also need to be strong to do many pushups) and shoulders too.


----------



## SFontaine (14 Nov 2003)

I‘ll try these dips.


----------



## GrahamD (14 Nov 2003)

> GrahamD>
> If the Tester made you do that style of push-up, then it differs from the standard test provided to applicants. Its might be something to question.


That‘s an interesting observation, however, since I did my fitness test at CFRC Toronto, likely one of the busiest recruiting/testing centers in Canada, and the guy running the test has been doing it for a long time, I‘m going to assume that he was right and you are wrong.

Besides, why would I question it?  What‘s it going to accomplish if I go in and say  "You know, I could have done much better if you let me do pushups MY way...."

Next you‘d have me saying, "I don‘t feel confident that you are conducting this live fire exercise effectively, I‘m going to run up front and get everyones attention and maybe we can vote on a new team leader...."


----------



## Infanteer (14 Nov 2003)

Right on Graham....

waaa...the military won‘t accomadate to my needs...boo hoo...I have rights too


----------



## Bert (14 Nov 2003)

Dispite the theatrics, OK.


----------



## humint (14 Nov 2003)

Check into the way they made you do the push-ups. I think the fitness tech may have had it wrong. You should be doing push-ups with your hands out at the shoulders and not in together.


----------



## Da_man (14 Nov 2003)

well i can do them now....  but now i can get an appointment week days between 9:00 am and 4:30 PM


----------



## Deleted member 585 (14 Nov 2003)

Not to step on anyone‘s toes, but, making sure you can do more than 19 pushups of any style would be best.  You won‘t ever be blind-sided by allegedly differing techniques enforced by testing staff.

By varying the incline of your body, the spacing of your hands, and incrementally adding weight like loading a ruck with books -- you WILL pass the next fitness test.

You can do pushups anywhere, anytime.  When I run, I do 25 pushups evey time I reach a fire hydrant... man, I never realized they were so close together.

Add to regular training at the gym as recommended by Bert, combat_medic, portcullisguy, and Duotone 81.

Cheers.


----------



## jonsey (15 Nov 2003)

25 pushups when you reach a fire hydrant?  ****, thats a lot. Ok, I have a question about increasing pushups. I can currently only do 10 of the style described by the Fitness Guide I receved from the CFRC. Would adding a weighted pack while doing them help to increase the number I can do quicker than doing it wouthout anything?


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (15 Nov 2003)

Elevate your legs on a chair or a step or two.
Try one more ever couple of days. You will be at 150 in no time    Seriously. 

Later on, do them on your fists rotating onto your front two knuckles(punching knuckles). This will build wrists without stretching tendons in your normaly turned palm. Rucksack is great too after you can do the required amount but the incline works as well.

Bottom line, don‘t sweat it, just work on it and you will go far.  :warstory:


----------



## GrahamD (15 Nov 2003)

Adding resistance (weight) to any exercise that you are not already somewhat proficient at is a very bad thing.  Its a really common way that people injure themselves when first starting to work out.

If you can only do 10 pushups, then you are a long way away from needing to add resistance.
  Adding resistance is neccessary only when you can do more pushups (or any exercise) than is good for your joints, tendons, muscles etc.
  For example: if you are doing more than 30-50 pushups before you even start to feel the burn, then it is probably time to add some weight, because the repetetive strain on all your parts from the shoulders down to your wrists is going to start doing you more harm than good. *see Tendonitis*

Back to adding resistance "too soon".  The most important aspect of any exercise is your form.  I see guys coming into the gym all the time, throwing 200lb on the benchpress and struggling to get 5 reps while their buddy spots them, assisting on all 5.  They will stay at 200lb for years doing that, and will likely injure themselves , because they never sucked it up (their pride) and benched 135lb for a few weeks with good control so they could build up to 200 under their own power later on.  Instant results in fitness are a myth, even on steroids results take time.  Throwing a backpack full of weight on if you can only do 10 pushups is just asking for an injury.  Probably in your wrists or shoulders, and worst case your spine,  and injury takes way longer to recover from than it would to ever so slowly progress 1 more pushup at a time as Old School mentioned.

The body weight resistance exercises (pushups, situps, pullups, lunges) are all very good for stregthening and toning muscle, and you will be amazed at how quickly you can progress with them if you are just a little patient at the start, and stick to your workout schedual.  Don‘t take on too much at once in the begining, or you will likely burn out and lose interest.


----------



## OpFor (15 Nov 2003)

Hmm, I dont know why, but my arms just dont do pusg ups well. It took me about a month of doing push ups every other night (to the point of numbness) to get up to 22 from 19. Man...I really hate push ups :S


----------



## Bert (16 Nov 2003)

I think one could get many opinions on how to train for the CF application process fitness test.
Its better to get an informed opinion from a personal trainer at a club to talk to the PSP staff in the CF if you‘re not sure how to improve.  The CFRC should be able to give you a number to call a CF trainer and ask a few questions.

In the forums, there‘s many posts on fitness and 
how to achieve levels.  Some good info in there but ask questions of various people and get a better understanding of how you want to improve your fitness.

The average person in civy life doesn‘t initally understand what is required to improve their fitness.  Usually they train to meet the fitness requirements in the recruiting documentation.  Also, everyone is different.  Some are in good overall shape, others are not, some are strong, others have good cardio fitness, and everyone has a different body structure and lifestyle.  Meeting the minimum fitness requirements in the recruiting process may not adequately prepare one for the regors of BMQ and following courses and operational readiness in the CF.

As an example in BMQ, others have written of running 6 kms, going thru obstacle courses 2 miles in length a couple of times, a week long course set in the wilds of Farnham, and a 13 km march with rucksack et all in 2 hours 26 ins.  In BMQ, its been written you may not get all the sleep you‘d hope for.  Courses after BMQ, especially those going into the combat arms, are much more physically demanding.  So, it means that overall physical fitness is important rather than just practicing for the recruiting process fitness test.

As it is, there are various people in the recruiting process with different levels of fitness.  Since the recruiting process is three months to a year (generally speaking), then using whatever time you‘ve got to improve your fitness would really help in your CF career.  To those who cannot meet the minimum requirements, get some professional or knowledgable advice so your training is efficient.

In my opinion, getting into a weight and running program is the best use of time.  The weight training to improve strength and stability and running for cardio improvement and endurance.  I too plateaued with push-ups and couldn‘t go over a certain repetition.  Using variations of the bench press, shoulder press, and tricep exercises, I was able to increase my push-up repetitions by 20 in six weeks.  

I‘d figure you‘d need strong arms and legs for mobility, a strong upper and lower back for carrying loaded rucksacks, go abs for stability, and strong legs for moving thru obstacle courses.
Good cardio and endurance and moving quickly over distances.  If you can exceed the minimum requirements, then its a better position to be in.


----------



## Duotone81 (16 Nov 2003)

Another important item to remember is to take in a lot of protein after a workout. See what happens when you workout is the resistance excerises make tiny tears or rips in your muscles and you need the extra protein to facilitate in the recovery of the targeted muscles. That is also, basically speaking, why you get bigger from resistance workouts. You need to create more muscle to repair the damaged ones. The recommended daily protein intake is 1.5 grams/lb of body weight. You have to be conscious of the different kinds of protein supplementation out there in the markets as many are not easily absorbed and are quite costly. Whey Protein Isolate is a readily digestible protein whey compared to other proteins. Canned tuna also provides about 25-35 grams of protein per can and is cheaper (gram to gram) than protein isolates. Tuna also contains high amounts of Omega fatty acids which are extremely beneficial for your heart and maintain insulin resistance. I have found that canned tuna is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## GrahamD (16 Nov 2003)

When looking at protein in the nutrition stores, beware of anything with words like "gainer, or mega mass".  These style of protein mixes come with massive amounts of carbohydrates and often large amounts of sugar.

As for the cost, if you pay for your own food, you will find that buying the costly protein will actually be cheaper than trying to buy an appropriate amount of protein in the grocery store.  Meat is expensive, digests slow, and takes a whole lot to meet your protein  requirement per day.
 The window for digesting protein after a workout to get full benefit from it is 45 minutes.  Protein mixes (good ones) are specially designed to digest almost instantly, thereby giving you maximum benefit.


----------



## Duotone81 (16 Nov 2003)

I think Prolab has the market cornered on protein isolate. This opinion comes from buying many different kinds of protein supplementation. Muscletechs Nitrotech is also very good. I have never found protein supplements to be high in sugar content but Muscletechs Celltech is loaded with dextrose. In fact their is more sugar than creatine in Celltech! I started a new cycle and started taking Celltech. I gained 4 lbs in the loading stage alone!! That‘s mostly fat and water retention. 198 to 202 in 5 days! Couldn‘t beleive it. My $0.02...go Prolab for sure. 

Now back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## GrahamD (16 Nov 2003)

I‘m using ISO-PRO Low Carb *sweetend with sucralose*.  It‘s a whey protien isolate.

On the topic of sugar, many don‘t list sugar as an ingredient, just like many other ingredients which can be found in many types of protein mixes.  You have to ask yourself when you taste a protein shake, why does this taste good?  Like chocolate? Since it is made out of eggs, it should taste kind of bland and nasty.

Many sweeten their chocolate flavored protien with actual cocoa, and sugar.  Personaly the last thing I need after an evening workout is a big blast of caffeine filled cocoa milkshake, to keep me up all night missing the most important aspect of muscle growth....Sleep.

Supplement stores are not subject to the same scrutiny by the Food And Drug Administration as groccers and pharmacies.  I watched an expose‘ on an athlete who tested positive for steroids, only to have it discovered that his protein supplement contained low levels of the steroid.  It was not listed in the ingredients.
 Same thing with creatine, I‘ve used it myself in the past, but there was no long term studies required before it was mass marketed and sold in supplement stores.  The long term (10-15+ years) effects of creatine supplement use are still unknown.


----------



## Duotone81 (16 Nov 2003)

From what I‘ve read in the past creatine is safe to use, even in large doses. It is created naturally in the liver and the average bloke metabolizes about 2-3 grams per day through everyday functions. Studies have been done. Most noteably there are studies published in the New England journal of Medicine, Clinical Science and the Scandinavian journal of Medicine, Science and Sports and even the EAS. 

Steroids in the whey eh? That‘s not surprising at all. Especially considering the user will be attributing all his progress to his pre-workout whey when it‘s actually the steroids. It‘s unethical to say the very least. What supplement was he taking? With all the growth stimulants given to cattle to increase production I wonder how the IOC will look at drug testing in the future. Ban all meat for 6 months before the Olympics?


----------



## Deleted member 585 (16 Nov 2003)

Since my fitness training isn‘t oriented to mass-building, I‘ve never taken protein supplements, though I would consider it if I revised my training.

GrahamD, thanks for pointing out the danger of prematurely adding resistance.  I realized that in my post, I incorrectly assumed this to be known, and omitted the information.

Reading the Army Fitness Manual, found here could assist in planning a suitable regimen.  As Bert mentioned, consult the PSP staff for advice, too.

Cheers.


----------



## noname (18 Nov 2003)

How many tests do you ahve to pass to get into the reserves and wut are the tests?


----------



## Deleted member 585 (19 Nov 2003)

Welcome to the forum, noname.  Please check the Recruiting FAQ.  Your answer lies within.

Around here, we like to flex our intellect by _using_ grammar and spelling instead of abusing it.


----------



## Spartan (19 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by St.Onge:
> [qb]
> Reading the Army Fitness Manual, found here could assist in planning a suitable regimen.  As Bert mentioned, consult the PSP staff for advice, too.
> 
> Cheers. [/qb]


That I found to be an amazing resource. It is a good read. Definately (as soon as school calms down a bit) am going to implement it for myself *as much as I can*


----------



## Deleted member 585 (19 Nov 2003)

Well done Symchyshyn, you won‘t regret it.


----------



## Da_man (20 Nov 2003)

yes!!!! i went back and did 19


----------



## shaun_bougie (27 Nov 2003)

Da_man,

Congrats.  Did you have to do them the same way you did the first time?  Or under the shoulders this time?


----------



## OLD SCHOOL (27 Nov 2003)

Good man.
Now keep going.  :warstory:


----------



## Deleted member 585 (27 Nov 2003)

You Da_man!


----------



## chriscalow (27 Nov 2003)

I want to thank all you guys on here for all the good tips.  I always could do the 19 but I‘m sure all these ideas will help me to get through bmq.


----------



## PteCamp (15 Mar 2004)

Hi All
I have a fitness coming up, and I was wondering if anyone could tell me the standard level to exempt at? I know if you do you don‘t have to do the fitness test for 2 years. Any info, or links would be great.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (15 Mar 2004)

well...first off, this topic has been covered MANY times. 

When i went for mine, I managed to get my hands on a big list of standards that i needed to pass on the physical. The DND website should have something on it


----------



## GrahamD (15 Mar 2004)

He‘s talking about the excellence standard for the express test for people who are already CF members, I belive.

I was told by my recruiter that every member is tested every year for fitness, and must maintain the minimum objectives throughout their career.
However, there is a certain level of acheivement where if you acheive it you can bypass the test for the following year.

I‘ve seen a list of those requirements somewhere before, but I can‘t remember where.
I think maybe for the cardio, you just need to acheive the superior level for your age category.
Then again, I don‘t really know for sure.

Here is something I found.



> ANNEX C -- CF EXPRES INCENTIVE PROGRAM
> QUALIFICATION FOR CF EXPRES EVALUATION EXEMPTION
> 1. The purpose of this program is to promote the demonstration of a superior level of physical fitness rather than performance at the minimal level as required in the MPFS.
> 
> ...


And here is the excuse for appendix 1.


> ANNEX C, APPENDIX 1 -- CF EXPRES INCENTIVE PROGRAM
> This image is in the process of being rescanned


.

the currently scanned sheet is virtualy unreadable.

look for yourself here at annexc appendix1 :  http://www.dnd.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/050-01_e.asp


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (15 Mar 2004)

AH, I see what you mean now. Ignore my post then


----------



## Armymedic (15 Mar 2004)

Your exempt standard is dependant on age and sex.
I believe (its been 2 yrs for me) for 29-35 year old men:
Shuttle run 7.0
pushups 40
situps 40
grip test 75 total 150

But I could be mistaken on exact numbers. I do remember that it was really too easy when I did it.


----------



## GrahamD (15 Mar 2004)

Ok I‘ve got it now.

There are 2 versions of the CF EXPRES, the only variations between the two being the way the cardio level is measured.

There is the step test, or the shuttle run test.

The muscular and endurance score is taken as the sum of the hand-grip, situp, and pushup scores.

For the test involving the shuttle run, your vo2 max score is determined by what level you complete.
For 17-19 level 10
For 20-29 level 10.5
For 30-34 level 8

Muscular strength and endurance scores:

For 17-19 this combined score must be 169
For 20-29 this combined score must be 174
For 30-34 this combined score must be 162

It appears that after 34 your test will be taken only via the step test method.

The results required when the CF EXPRES test is administered in this fashion is:
VO2 max requirements:
17-19 = 57
20-29 = 48
30-39 = 45
40-49 = 39
50-59 = 35

The totals for your combined muscular strength and endurance must meet or exceed
17-19 = 169
20-29 = 174
30-39 = 162
40-49 = 149
50-59 = 132

These scores are listed as the CF EXPRES incentive program for males.  Issued 1996-09-27.  There are also scores for women that I will post if any woman wants me to.


----------



## brneil (15 Mar 2004)

Graham the step test is used for recruiting purposes after you have joined the shuttle test is used in the CF express test.


----------



## GrahamD (15 Mar 2004)

I took this information directly from D-net.
The CF EXPRES incentive program details included both step test and shuttle run scores.  There is a link to the site in my previous post.
The actual form that you can access from that site is dificult to read the small print, but I sorted through it and passed on the information contained on it.

As I noted this information was issued 1996-09-27.
I‘m not suprised that the information is a little outdated as it was almost 8 years ago.
Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## PteCamp (15 Mar 2004)

Thanx for all your help..
GrahamD could you please post the exempt levels for females...I am female...age 16..any more help would be great! Thanx!!


----------



## Armymedic (16 Mar 2004)

Thats not fair. You should have mentioned it in your intial post, so we old school, male chauvanistic dinosaurs wouldn‘t have automatically assumed (like the small minded twits we are) that you were male.

But hey, if you can do 40 normal standard pushups, you go girl.


----------



## GrahamD (16 Mar 2004)

For a female doing the shuttle run CF EXPRES test the incentive scores are shown as follows:

VO2 max:
17-19 = stage 6
20-29 = stage 5.5
30-34 = stage 5

Muscular strength and endurance scores are:
17-19 = 112
20-29 = 107
30-34 = 99

As Brneil pointed out, this is the way the CF EXPRES test is administered after the recruiting process.

I don‘t think that a recruiting candidate can qualify for the CF EXPRES incentive exemption (for anyone wondering).
I think I read somewhere that your first official EXPRES test is administered during basic training.  I don‘t know where I read that though, so don‘t quote me on it.


----------



## combat_medic (16 Mar 2004)

Geez, random people assuming you‘re male.... I wonder what that must be like?


----------



## tree hugger (16 Mar 2004)

Gee...I wonder....


----------



## GrahamD (16 Mar 2004)

Ya sorry about the assumption, no offence or anything like that intended.


----------



## PteCamp (16 Mar 2004)

No problem..lol
Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Chalcey (8 Apr 2004)

I‘ve been training for a while for the physical test so there‘s no reason that I shouldn‘t be able to pass it, but if for some reason I do not, how long after can you redo the test, is it a month or a few months?


----------



## Tyrnagog (8 Apr 2004)

Short answer, 90 days.

Long answer, depends on how well or poorly you did, the mood of the tester, that sort of thing...


----------



## Jason Bourne (8 Apr 2004)

hrmm..I failed my first one for some reason, my heart rate was too high..so he just had me come in the next week..might depend on the circumstances.


----------



## Tyrnagog (8 Apr 2004)

As I said... all depends on the circumstances...  but 90 days is what I Was told when I asked them what if...


----------



## Bobby147 (31 May 2004)

Should I bring my sports shoes, shorts, T-shirt etc. when I go fore Physical Test  ???   ???


----------



## phalen (31 May 2004)

ur going to sweat a bit from the step test so a t-shirt couldn't hurt


----------



## Bobby147 (31 May 2004)

Thanx !!!


----------



## Army_Deej (31 May 2004)

What do you do during the step test?  do you just go up and down steps?


----------



## Northern Touch (1 Jun 2004)

DEEJ said:
			
		

> What do you do during the step test?  do you just go up and down steps?



http://army.ca/forums/threads/12943.0

http://army.ca/forums/threads/13430.0

http://army.ca/forums/threads/13081.0

http://army.ca/forums/threads/13062.0

That should get you started.  Took all of 2 minutes searching for "The step test".


----------



## jarko (5 Jan 2005)

I have been waiting to get in for 6 months so far. Can anyone tell me how long does it take for the physical test to expire. And when it does will they call me to redo it or will i have to call them myself to get a date for it??


----------



## spenco (5 Jan 2005)

Yes, the physical does expire after six months. If I were you I would not wait for the CFRC to call you, give them a call and ask them if you do in fact need to update.  You may also need to do another interview.


----------



## jarko (5 Jan 2005)

Another interview? Wow... What is the reason they make you do another interview?


----------



## lfejoel25 (5 Jan 2005)

i have to redo my phisical, mine expired on the 29th of december.  i have to redo it before my swear in date on jan 20th.  i don't have to redo the interview though.


----------



## David Price (5 Jan 2005)

Physical Fitness tests expire after six months.  If you need anything from CFRC, spead to them about it.  It's your file.  You need to be the one to show initiative or nothing will be done.


----------



## spenco (5 Jan 2005)

jarko said:
			
		

> Another interview? Wow... What is the reason they make you do another interview?



Honestly, I have no idea but they are making me do another one.


----------



## lodger10 (2 Mar 2006)

I"m just trying to figure out what its going to be like, i know all the requirements for pushups, situps, chinups, and running, but I'm just wondering how they'll test them. 
I just want to know if the situps and pushups (and chinups?) are times, aka you must do as many as you can in a minute, or do you just keep on doing them until you can't do them anymore?

If anyone has gone thru the application process (especially in Edmonton) and has and has any helpful tips on this stuff, the help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## punkd (2 Mar 2006)

The way I did it in CFRC/D Oshawa Ontario (CFRC Toronto detachment) was like this..

Came in sat down, filled out a form. He took our resting blood pressure/heart rate.

1. Handgrip strength we did first. You just squeeze this metal thing as hard as you can. You must get a minimum of 75KG
  (It looks like this http://www.bigsteel.iwarp.com/Articles2/Grip_Strength/Baseline_Hydraulic_Hand_Dynamometer.JPG )

2. Then we did pushups . Not timed, just as many as you could do properly at once. If you don't do one properly it doesn't count so make sure you go all the way down and back up. (Hands are under your shoulders, not out to the side of your body)

3. On to the situps, you have 60 seconds to do a minimum of 19. (They had someone hold your feet when I did mine)

4. Step Test. Step up and down a couple stairs to the beat of some music playing, you go for 3 mins and then he takes your heart rate.. if ok you go for another 3 mins but faster tempo music.. and you just keep doing that until you reach your v02 max.

Thats it.


----------



## bravo26 (4 Apr 2006)

I have just completed all my forms etc to join the army full time.  My question is what does the preliminary fitness test consist of?  I know it is pushups situps etc but how many reps etc are you required to do to pass?  Anything you guys have to say would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## Big T (4 Apr 2006)

I believe that there are a few other threads that you can find this information on... Also a package from your local recruiting centre should have the information aswell... But lucky for you I have the exact information right beside me... so while I wait for my sheets to dry...so I can go to bed, I will type them out for you (watch someone post it right before me...bastards, haha... hope this helps, im sure it will, duh)

2.4km under 30 years old, Men: Acceptable; 11:56-10:13 Superior; Under 10:13
CHIN UPS Men under 35:    6            Over 35:    3
Push Ups Men under 35:    19           Over 35:    17
Sit-Ups Men Under 35:    19             Over 35:    17
Hand Grip Under 35:    75 Kilograms         Over 35:    50              (I dont know where you can get that test done before hand??)

Good Luck! (Im waiting for my testing aswell (For Reserves, can't happen fast enough damnit!)


----------



## fleeingjam (4 Apr 2006)

Search Engine?

 :


----------



## George Wallace (4 Apr 2006)

Search works good.  Try this Topic: Physical Requirements - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16007.0.html

There are many more Topics covering this subject.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (6 Apr 2006)

I have a few friends working at CFRC Wpg. They have told me that the Forces well not fail anyone if you cant do the push ups and or sit ups as they need the numbers so they were told to call all those that fail in the last little bit to come back in. I guess as long as they get the numbers you can always train someone to do push ups!!!


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2006)

You can't be serious.........If a kid person can't do the required number to pass the tests as is, we will be turning into a 'Welfare Army' if we accept them.  Why even have a "STANDARD" if it doesn't have to be met?   :


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2006)

On Second Thought......Now we can have a larger SF.  Everyone presently serving, who has managed to pass, even surpass, the 'Current Physical Fitness Standards", will automatically be called SF.  Those who are now joining, who can't meet the standards, will become what is known as the GG Army (Generic Girlie Army).


----------

